# Where to buy inert stones like Yamaya and manten?



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, looking for inert stones safe for shrimp that is along the lines of Yamaya or manten, I don't like the way ohko looks being that brown/ yellow.. Need somethig more dark / black, I hear aqua inspiration has Yamaya any where else I should hunt?


----------



## poverty (Jul 12, 2013)

Bubblez said:


> Hi everyone, looking for inert stones safe for shrimp that is along the lines of Yamaya or manten, I don't like the way ohko looks being that brown/ yellow.. Need somethig more dark / black, I hear aqua inspiration has Yamaya any where else I should hunt?


Angelfins.ca has some Ryuoh stone that looks really nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Bubblez said:


> Hi everyone, looking for inert stones safe for shrimp that is along the lines of Yamaya or manten, I don't like the way ohko looks being that brown/ yellow.. Need somethig more dark / black, I hear aqua inspiration has Yamaya any where else I should hunt?


What about lava rock for dark / black ?


----------

